# Christmastime at Disney World..Anyone Going this year?



## icydog (Jun 9, 2009)

I was writing in another thread about how nice it is in WDW at Christmastime and I decided it needed its own thread. DVC is always full during the last week in Nov and the first two in Dec. Are you wondering why eveyone goes when the weather is so iffy. Check out my reasons for going every year. Do you go to Walt Disney World at Christmastime? Isn't it wonderful? If you haven't tried it you should.


----------



## klynn (Jun 9, 2009)

*We are!*

We went last Christmas/New Years and had such a great time, we are going again this Christmas/New Years!  We will be staying at OKW and AKV.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 9, 2009)

Shhhh!  Christmas at WDW ain't nothing special.  Move along folks, nothing to see here!

(Ok, we'll be there.  I've got both a Treehouse and SSR Studio booked for a week in early Dec. for self, family and friends.  Looking forward to it!)


----------



## Laurie (Jun 9, 2009)

Sort of, this coming year - Jan 1 - would love to hear more about what will and won't still be happening and on display, and any recommendations. Hoping for smaller crowds then too!


----------



## capjak (Jun 9, 2009)

Great time for Disneyworld went in 2007 had a blast


----------



## GadgetRick (Jun 10, 2009)

Weather is. "iffy"??? Not sure what you mean by that. We go every year for the first week in December because it's my older son's birthday. Weather is (typically) in the 70s during the day, lower humidity and cooler at night (we did have a night or two down into the 40s and high 30s. I don't believe I ever remember it raining while we've been down there that week. If that is, "iffy," then I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for. To me it couldn't be more perfect.

We love to go down for his birthday and it gets us into the holiday mood. The  parks are also not nearly as crowded other than when they're recording the Christmas parade in MK. We just stay away from MK that day (or two).


----------



## RahRah (Jun 10, 2009)

This will be our first Christmas at Disney and we're really looking forward to going!  

Right now our plan is to arrive 12/23, overnight at Nick Suites, 12/24 check-in to Bonnet Creek and stay there for a few days, then 12/27 to 1/1 check-in to BLT.....we'll likely stay through Sunday, just haven't decided if we'll stay on-site for the weekend, or check-in somewhere else?


----------



## Catira (Jun 10, 2009)

We will be at saratoga 12/20-12/27. Love Disney World during Christmas


----------



## moonlightgraham (Jun 10, 2009)

rhonda said:


> Shhhh!  Christmas at WDW ain't nothing special.  Move along folks, nothing to see here!
> 
> (Ok, we'll be there.  I've got both a Treehouse and SSR Studio booked for a week in early Dec. for self, family and friends.  Looking forward to it!)



We'll be at THV on 12/19 thru 12/23. Looking forward to checking out the new treehouses and of course the decorations. I know we're close to hitting peak crowd levels, especially later in the week, but we have family in the Orlando area so we'll combine the trip with a family Christmas visit so it accomplishes two things very nicely!


----------



## summervaca (Jun 10, 2009)

Love it!!!  We loved he holiday parades, but New Year's eve at MGM was the highpoint.  What a blast:whoopie:


----------



## hdmass (Jun 10, 2009)

We will be at SSR beginning 12/27.  I'm a little nervous about the crowds and I really cannot get my head around ADRs.  I barely know what I want for dinner tonight!  I am looking into Garden Grocer.  Regardless, I know this will be an amazing trip for my two girls (6 & 9)!


----------



## JimC (Jun 10, 2009)

We go the first week each December.  It is a most enjoyable time of year and a great place to take in the seasonal celebrations.


----------



## icydog (Jun 10, 2009)

Anytime after Thanksgiving is Christmastime at WDW. It is such a wonderful time to visit. I have never gone during Christmas week. The crowds scare me off. I love the last week in Nov to the second week in Dec. Those are THE best times to visit WDW.. 

As far as iffy weather, I mean it can be very cold. We always take our winter coats, our hats and gloves and we always use them. Folks think that because they are in Orlando FL it will be warm. Think again, it gets downright cold at night.


----------



## icydog (Jun 10, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Sort of, this coming year - Jan 1 - would love to hear more about what will and won't still be happening and on display, and any recommendations. Hoping for smaller crowds then too!



If you get to the parks right away you will see all the Christmas decorations. They come down pretty quickly though so I'd head in to see them ASAP. Don't forget warm coats etc. It gets cold at night.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jun 11, 2009)

icydog said:


> As far as iffy weather, I mean it can be very cold. We always take our winter coats, our hats and gloves and we always use them. Folks think that because they are in Orlando FL it will be warm. Think again, it gets downright cold at night.


I guess it's all relative. To me it's far from cold. Plus, I like it cold. I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE the summer weather in FL.  I've never had to wear any more than a sweat shirt while there during that week. My wife wears a light jacket but never a coat and gloves. Again, that's all relative of course.

YMMV


----------



## GadgetRick (Jun 11, 2009)

hdmass said:


> We will be at SSR beginning 12/27.  I'm a little nervous about the crowds and I really cannot get my head around ADRs.  I barely know what I want for dinner tonight!  I am looking into Garden Grocer.  Regardless, I know this will be an amazing trip for my two girls (6 & 9)!



You will see larger crowds during that time. No way around it. I'd do some research on DIS Boards and other places to learn how to deal with the crowds. Some basic advice, get to the parks when they open (rope drop), stay until about 11:00 and go find something else to do. If you're a late person, go to the parks later (depending on what time they close). Typically, MK starts to clear out once the fireworks go off. If the park closes at 12:00 you'll have a few hours of lower crowd levels.


Talking general rules there, nothing written in stone.

If you are using the dining plan, you'd better learn ADR quickly, otherwise, you'll be eating counter service for all of your meals. It's next to impossible to get into most places (during crowded times) without ADRs. That's my biggest complaint about the dining plan...


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> You will see larger crowds during that time. No way around it. I'd do some research on DIS Boards and other places to learn how to deal with the crowds. Some basic advice, get to the parks when they open (rope drop), stay until about 11:00 and go find something else to do. If you're a late person, go to the parks later (depending on what time they close). Typically, MK starts to clear out once the fireworks go off. If the park closes at 12:00 you'll have a few hours of lower crowd levels.
> 
> 
> Talking general rules there, nothing written in stone.
> ...




I have to agree, even during regular season, non holiday, the dining plan messed up getting into the places in which we wanted to eat. I would start today. If you need to change anything later on you can do it--- but get  those ADRs started today.


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> I guess it's all relative. To me it's far from cold. Plus, I like it cold. I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE the summer weather in FL.  I've never had to wear any more than a sweat shirt while there during that week. My wife wears a light jacket but never a coat and gloves. Again, that's all relative of course.
> 
> YMMV



I guess you are right it IS relative. I live in Jersey too but often the weather is better at home than in Orlando on any given day. I want to encourage folks to bring at least a light weight jacket and a sweatshirt for layering. 

We, my 6 year old granddaughter and I, will be bringing our winter coats. I have needed them too many times going during Dec and Jan to leave them home. I was there one Feb and the temps at night were in the 30s.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 11, 2009)

icydog said:


> I guess you are right it IS relative. I live in Jersey too but often the weather is better at home than in Orlando on any given day. I want to encourage folks to bring at least a light weight jacket and a sweatshirt for layering.
> 
> We, my 6 year old granddaughter and I, will be bringing our winter coats. I have needed them too many times going during Dec and Jan to leave them home. I was there one Feb and the temps at night were in the 30s.



Totally agree!  We're from Michigan, and still bring winter hats, gloves, earmuffs, winter coats for our Dec. visits.  I get so upset over the parents who have very small children, and I'm talking tiny babies in strollers, that don't even have a blanket covering them during the nightime chill.  What are the parents thinking!?!?


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

kjsgrammy said:


> Totally agree!  We're from Michigan, and still bring winter hats, gloves, earmuffs, winter coats for our Dec. visits.  I get so upset over the parents who have very small children, and I'm talking tiny babies in strollers, that don't even have a blanket covering them during the nightime chill.  What are the parents thinking!?!?



It drives me nuts too. I see little kids trying to cover themselves up with their shirts, I mean trying to put their little arms inside the shirts to warm up. 

I see it all the time in the winter months. We have taken guests with us who refuse to believe us too. It gets cold at night in Orlando in the winter. Folks come in shorts and tee shirts, and sometimes in flipflops too when the temp is under 50. I don't care what the adults do but they should at least get their kids into long pants and buy them a sweatshirt.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 11, 2009)

icydog said:


> It drives me nuts too. I see little kids trying to cover themselves up with their shirts, I mean trying to put their little arms inside the shirts to warm up.
> 
> I see it all the time in the winter months. We have taken guests with us who refuse to believe us too. It gets cold at night in Orlando in the winter. Folks come in shorts and tee shirts, and sometimes in flipflops too when the temp is under 50. I don't care what the adults do but they should at least get their kids into long pants and buy them a sweatshirt.



Ha, we go over Thanksgiving and sometimes MLK weekend. I actively watch the weather forcast before we go. Unfortunately more people than you think don't even bother to look up the weather for their trip.

It's Florida, pack the shorts! 

Since we also ski, we're into layering. I've packed the long underwear(tops usually). With that a long sleve shirt and a jacket we are usually good to go. Hats/gloves come along because we usually need those coming back to DTW. 

I don't know how many of those trips, I've seen people buy those Disney blankets and they are walking in the park wrapped up in those. :hysterical:


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been going the middle of December since 1996, usually for a 2-week stay.  I love Xmas and WDW at Christmas is great. The very first time I went to WDW was in July 1995 and I had a miserable time.  Weather can be iffy; temperature may hit 80 but I've also been there when it has been in the lower 20s and the orange farmers are worried about their crops.  It surprised me that they used water to keep the fruit from freezing overnight.

I will be at VWL from the 12 to the 19th.


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Ha, we go over Thanksgiving and sometimes MLK weekend. I actively watch the weather forcast before we go. Unfortunately more people than you think don't even bother to look up the weather for their trip.
> 
> It's Florida, pack the shorts!
> 
> ...



I see them too. I wonder why they don't just buy a sweatshirt and long pants if they didn't bring them. 

One year my hubby and I stayed at the DLP (Disneyland Paris) resort on points that were going to expire. It was a last minute trip but we looked up the weather before we left home. Thank goodness we brought all of our winter gear. It was freezing there. However, one night my DH and I  left our winter coats in the room. Rather than buy a sweatshirt like I did, socks too, he walked around moaning and groaning about how cold he was. I was so mad because we had to leave in an hour. So silly. *You spend hundreds, maybe thousands on a vacation, and then you are too cheap to spring for a sweatshirt!!!
*


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 11, 2009)

icydog said:


> I see them too. I wonder why they don't just buy a sweatshirt and long pants if they didn't bring them.
> 
> One year my hubby and I stayed at the DLP (Disneyland Paris) resort on points that were going to expire. It was a last minute trip but we looked up the weather before we left home. Thank goodness we brought all of our winter gear. It was freezing there. However, one night my DH and I  left our winter coats in the room. Rather than buy a sweatshirt like I did, socks too, he walked around moaning and groaning about how cold he was. I was so mad because we had to leave in an hour. So silly. *You spend hundreds, maybe thousands on a vacation, and then you are too cheap to spring for a sweatshirt!!!
> *



Or I like the ones who get off the plane in Detroit wearing shorts when it's below zero out! Had a couple of those on the plane in January this year. 

It's very easy to watch the weather and pack accordingly. As I don't pack until the day before we leave, I usually get it 99% right.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 11, 2009)

Will will be at WDW 12/27 thru 1/3 celebrating New Years Eve! 

This will be our 5th NYE trip in a row! 

If anyone has not been during that time of year and has questions, feel free to ask. 

Yes the parks are jammed pack.

But the NYE events and Christmas decorations are still worth it for us. 

Book you ADR's ASAP. Plan on hitting the parks early or don't plan on riding many of the rides. Pace your self and just enjoy everything.


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Will will be at WDW 12/27 thru 1/3 celebrating New Years Eve!
> 
> This will be our 5th NYE trip in a row!
> 
> ...



I can't bring myself to be packed in like that. That's why we go early in Dec. It is the best of both worlds, decorations and shows, the Christmas party,  and points are much, much, cheaper.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 11, 2009)

icydog said:


> I can't bring myself to be packed in like that. That's why we go early in Dec. It is the best of both worlds, decorations and shows, the Christmas party,  and points are much, much, cheaper.



Originally we started going that time of year because of the school schedule. Now we still go that time of year cause my office is closed that week with pay and it does not count towards vacation time. 

Plus it is now a tradition that we look forward to spending together as a family.


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow what a good deal. What do you do that allows you to get paid when the office is closed at Christmastime. What a nice job!!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 11, 2009)

icydog said:


> Wow what a good deal. What do you do that allows you to get paid when the office is closed at Christmastime. What a nice job!!



Electrical Engineering


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Not going this year but I have gone during Christmas time.  Last time we went was from Dec 26 to January 3rd.  We even got a room a VWL at the 7 month mark.  I was so excited.  The decorations were BEAUTIFUL.  This was in 2006/2007.   

We had reservations at 1900 Park Fare on January 2nd so, we could see the famous gingerbread house and to my disappointment they were taking down that day.  So, I never saw it.  Then, we went back last November 2008 and I made reservations for Afternoon Tea to see the Gingerbread house and I was excited to see it in person. I even bought a Gingerbread house and carried it all the way home on the plane to California on its side.  For sure I thought it got damaged but it didn't.  I put it out for display in my living room and it smelled great until my Dog ate it.  He thought it smalled great too.  

The weather was chilly both times we went back in November and December.  However, it wasn't too cold to swim.  I liked it because you didn't sweat to death walking around the parks.  In December it did rain a couple times but wasn't too bad.  The crowds were bad if you showed up to the park late like after 9 am.  We took advantage of EMH in the morning alot.


Anyways... it is a great time to visit and we can't wait to go back.  Hopefully our next trip will be at BLT during Christmas time!


----------



## GadgetRick (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, for me, I'm a polar bear. I wear shorts (pretty much) year round. As long as I'm warm up top I'm good. 

We'll bring some sweat shirts. A little more for my wife and kids. But our philosophy is, if we don't have it with us, we can always buy it. Gives the wife an excuse to go through Mouse Works in Epcot.


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Electrical Engineering



My hubby is an EE too. He worked for PSEG.


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> Well, for me, I'm a polar bear. I wear shorts (pretty much) year round. As long as I'm warm up top I'm good.
> 
> We'll bring some sweat shirts. A little more for my wife and kids. But our philosophy is, if we don't have it with us, we can always buy it. Gives the wife an excuse to go through Mouse Works in Epcot.



EXACTLY..That's what those parents of freezing kids should do. They should buy them something warm to wear!!:annoyed:


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 11, 2009)

icydog said:


> My hubby is an EE too. He worked for PSEG.



Back on the good days, before all the Utility deregulation, I am guessing. 

I am on the User end of the Electrical Engineering.....Facilities.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 11, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Anyways... it is a great time to visit and we can't wait to go back.  Hopefully our next trip will be at BLT during Christmas time!



Did you buy at BLT too?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 11, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Did you buy at BLT too?


  Total impluse buy, too.  I'm embarrass to say I bought there.  I'm totally sucked in to Disney.  We are going at the end of the month but staying at BCV for 8 nights and I just wrote out my itinerary today and there isn't enough rest time in my vacation.  I don't like be busy from sun-up to sundown but 8 full days isn't quite enough to see everything I want to see.  So, I called the airline to see how much to change flights.  Well, of course it was too expensive $175 per person times 4.  So, hopefully, we'll be able to make reservations at California Grand for March since, we'll have to call at 7 months.  I was going to buy there but the points just shocked me.  I figured we could always stay there since we live so close at the hotel, etc... We really don't need a timeshare there.

Sorry to babble...


----------



## Kamehameha (Jun 12, 2009)

*Best park NYE?*

Looks like I found the experts. This is our first New Years in Orlando. We arrive a few days after Christmas and stay through the 2nd. Kids are almost 4 and 8. Given that, where do you think the best place to spend New Years Eve is? Plan is to rest up in the morning, hit the parks later, and hopefully make it to midnight...I give us 50/50.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamehameha said:


> Looks like I found the experts. This is our first New Years in Orlando. We arrive a few days after Christmas and stay through the 2nd. Kids are almost 4 and 8. Given that, where do you think the best place to spend New Years Eve is? Plan is to rest up in the morning, hit the parks later, and hopefully make it to midnight...I give us 50/50.


  Honestly... we make it a non-park day.  The parks are SUPER crowded.  There are lots of other things to do like watch the fireworks from Poly, go to DTD, Go miniature golfing, go to the water parks (if the weather is good), go to Hoop Dee Doo, special dinner somewhere, hang out at the pool, etc...  It is hard to park hop on New Years Eve too because the parks can fill to capacity to where they don't let anymore people in the parks.  Trust me the parks are WALL to WALL people.


----------



## icydog (Jun 13, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Honestly... we make it a non-park day.  The parks are SUPER crowded.  There are lots of other things to do like watch the fireworks from Poly, go to DTD, Go miniature golfing, go to the water parks (if the weather is good), go to Hoop Dee Doo, special dinner somewhere, hang out at the pool, etc...  It is hard to park hop on New Years Eve too because the parks can fill to capacity to where they don't let anymore people in the parks.  Trust me the parks are WALL to WALL people.



I guess if you have to go then you plan is best. But what about the kids? are they willing to forego the parks in favor of Minigolf? I hate the crowds but our grandkids parents are NOT willing to let us take the kids out of school so we may be stuck in the prime times going forward, YUCK!!!


----------



## RahRah (Jun 14, 2009)

icydog said:


> Wow what a good deal. What do you do that allows you to get paid when the office is closed at Christmastime. What a nice job!!



DH closes his office (physican) Christmas Eve through day after New Year's (this year 1/4 - first Monday after since he doesn't have Sunday office hours).....it's the only time of the year he's slow enough to actually close to get his vacation!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 14, 2009)

icydog said:


> I guess if you have to go then you plan is best. But what about the kids? are they willing to forego the parks in favor of Minigolf? I hate the crowds but our grandkids parents are NOT willing to let us take the kids out of school so we may be stuck in the prime times going forward, YUCK!!!


  Well... my kids are pretty easy going and love experiencing other things.  They love the mini-golf at WDW.  The theme is pretty amazing.  I think, your grandkids won't like going on New Years Eve once they find out how long the lines are.  The parks are EXTREMELY crowded.  I swear it is wall to wall people.  You could always do the parks in the morning then, leave in the afternoon.  Or we get up really early on New Years' Day and there is not a SOUL in the parks at opening.  It is really cool.  I guess, since we own at DVC they don't have that commando attitude because they know they are coming back.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jun 15, 2009)

We go almost every year usually the first or second week of Dec.  This year we are going the week of Christmas (12/19-12/26) and will be staying at OKW for the first time.  DD is now in college and her older brother and sister-in-law want to see WDW at Christmas time so we are now attempting the busiest time of the year  .  We did a trial run at VWL (just returned last night) to see what it is like during prime time (unfortunately I thought it was horribly busy but others told us it wasn't too bad  ).  We plan to heavily depend on The Unofficial Guide's touring plans and EMH am.


----------



## Amy (Jun 15, 2009)

We have spent the 2nd or 3rd full week of December (up through Xmas day) at WDW for the past 6 years.  However, with our upcoming move to Oregon and the loss of an inexpensive non-stop flight option, we will not plan to visit WDW for at least a couple of years (until DS2 (age 2) is older and we can deal with entertaining him for a full day of air travel).


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 15, 2009)

We will not be in WDW at Christmas time, but we will be in Disneyland at VGC! Does that count?


----------



## icydog (Jun 17, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> We will not be in WDW at Christmas time, but we will be in Disneyland at VGC! Does that count?



It does if you want it to. Why not? Okay it does!!!


----------

